# funny horse, what color coat?



## louisvillelou (Sep 26, 2009)

In a few weeks I will be showing my bosses Quarter Horse in a hunter under saddle class. He's a Grulla-ish color, and I was unsure of what color hunt coat would look best on him. I think black and navy are boring, but they may be what suit him best. Any opinions?
(He's a little hefty in these pictures, don't judge!)


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

What color were his parents? He looks like a reallllllly sunbleached bay to me.

I think maroon or hunter green would look awesome on him.


----------



## louisvillelou (Sep 26, 2009)

i don't know his parents, but that's his color. not sun bleached at all. its different, he get a LOT of attention in the show ring. (when he's in shape of course!) i was thinking hunter green also, but it still seems a little band to me. i can always spice up to coat with a flashy liner though!
thanks!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Well navy and black are always classic and look good on any color horse. However, I understand your wanting something different because I did too. My hunt coat is called Olive Plaid but it's closer to a medium grey plaid color than it is to olive green. I love it and I have received a lot of compliments on it and it looks great on my black bay horse. I would not suggest getting too odd of a color, I think hunter green coats look awful (personally). You should get something that looks good on you as well as him, and make sure it will look good on anything that you might ride in the future. I like the grey and charcoal plaids a lot and I think they would look great with him. Good luck. Shopping for show gear can be hard.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a sooty buckskin if I've ever seen one. He is beautiful. I think that a maroon or navy would look wonderful on him. I don't know what colors are acceptable for the class cause I don't show or ride english, but IMHO, a nice royal blue would look best.


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

He is a sooty Buckskin. I would use a hunter green hunt coat.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

He kinda reminds me of my aunties horse Mouse. He is a sooty buckskin..


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Currently, Hunter Green coats are a major fashion faux pas. 

I think a nice brown would look stunning on him. 

Like:
RJ Classics Platinum Collection Stretch Hunt Coat from SmartPak Equine

with a shirt something like this:
RJ Classics - Products - Ladies' Shirts - Long Sleeve Show Shirts - Ladies Prestige Collection Show Shirt - Solid Teal Classic Cool (wicking)

or even this (I think brown and a slightly darker purple looks lovely together):
RJ Classics - Products - Ladies' Shirts - Long Sleeve Show Shirts - Ladies Sterling Collection Show Shirt - Orchid Classic Cool (wicking) Stretch/ Tonal Stripe


----------



## louisvillelou (Sep 26, 2009)

Haley said:


> Currently, Hunter Green coats are a major fashion faux pas.
> 
> I think a nice brown would look stunning on him.
> 
> ...



I really like that coat. I was leaning towards a plaid too. I was thinking gray, but that brown is awesome.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

He looks like a "dirty" buckskin to me. DEFINITELY not Grullo... 

Umm...colours...red..purple?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm with smrobs here. Royal if you can do it. I have a horse that looks near that coloring, and I keep red on her, but not sure if that's acceptable for hunt seat. 
Maroon or burgundy would work, but what about white? Good contrast, looks good on any darker horse. He'll look sharp no matter what you put him in.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Definatly a sooty buckskin. I'm not sure what color would look good, do some experimenting.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy hannah, hefty it right! LOL!

Definitely a Sooty, or dirty, Buckskin.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I actually think like, an eggplant or maroon would be best?


----------

